
Can liberal values be absolute? Or is that a contradiction? - azuajef
https://aeon.co/ideas/can-liberal-values-be-absolute-or-is-that-a-contradiction
======
dmfdmf
It is an invalid question, like what is North of the North pole? Values are
always relative; to whom and for what purpose. The proper question is; can
values be objective, rational, scientific, i.e. proved to be true for ALL
humans.

